# Crow hopping help!



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

First off stop riding him until you gain control of his feet. Go to ground work teach him flex laterally on both sides with light pressure, when he gives you his head release instantly. Horses learn from the release of pressure. Lunge him and with lots of changes in direction to get him thinking. When you do ride him teach him a one rein stop, the flexing on the ground will give you the one rein stop in the saddle. Practice doing circles, yield his hind quarters, give him a job when you ride don't just be a passenger until something goes wrong.

He is worried, anxious and disrespectful gain his respect and trust by teaching him you control his feet, do desensitizing exercises, teach him you are worthy of leading him and he needs to look to you for safety. If he is that out of control you should not be riding him and if you do not have the knowledge and or skill to fix it get a trainer to help you. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

As mention this is just a respect issue. Go back and start with the basics and work your way through laterial flexes, one rein stops, and other exercises. Teach him a calm down queue. ( I like asking them to lower their head to calm. Can't be excited with their nose touching the ground)

Once you get your horse to obey those commands Hopefully 98 out of 100 times you ask, then you will have some confidence on the trail that you can ask him to behave and not worry about him throwing a temper tamtrum while you are riding.

It's truly a respect issue and his wants to do it his way, and you are asking for something different


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like he just needs more work. What are you using for head control? Halter, snaffle, etc. I,m not saying you need a stronger bit, control comes from repetition of your work head down, turning, etc. just wondering so as to recommend turning exercise.


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

Exactly what GSSW5 said.... When you can take that head away from him you will stop that crow hopping. I learned this with my current horse. Makes a different animal all together.


----------

